#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  بالصور: تفجير كنيسة الاسكندرية

## رويتر

بالصور: تفجير كنيسة الاسكندرية

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

